# Any Plumbers or DIY experts on here?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Every time we come home after a long trip and use the shower in our bathroom in the house the pipes from the plug hole leak and water drips through the ceiling below in the dining room. It only seems to do it initially and after a bit of use it seems ok. Last time I had all the bath panels off and piping ducts and tightened what I thought was the culprit up. They are plastic pipes with several bends and joints in.

Is there some kind of sealant I can just put around all the joints? I read about Pipe Dope (which sounded funny) and sealant tape. What should I use?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

New joints.

Sounds as if the "O" rings have perished - you should be able to get new ones to fit. Wipe a spot of silicone oil or grease on them before use, it will preserve them and make the joints much easier to connect.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Sounds like the joints are drying out.
Best bet if the fittings are getting old, is to replace the lot, including the drain hole.
Use a good bathroom sealant sea bedding agent and PTFE (plastic tape for engineers :laugh:
). On any metal threads. I usually make PTFE grommets on any backing nuts as well.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Sometimes it can be as simple as making sure that joints and bends are properly supported (if they are suspended) in order to prevent pressures on the joints which cause them to leak. I can't explain why it only happens after you've been away.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. It was all fitted just a few years ago though (about 4 I think, probably more) so they are not ancient. The support thing is interesting as I dont think that particular joint (The one I think is the culprit) is supported. Ill look into it. 

Cheers


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Is this a separate shower cubicle? If so, it probably has a plastic tray and flexes a bit, speshully under your weight, so the pipework moves a bit. It sounds like there are several joints, so maybe summat has moved and a joint is coming apart. Make sure they are all pressed fully home.

They prolly get clagged with soap (and curly things) after a while and stop leaking.

I think I'm gonna barf now. 'Scuse me!>

This has been a useless post from Tugboat Towers. No, don't thank me.:grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My son in law is here at present and is an apprentice served plumber - he agrees the joints are drying out and would endorse Zebedee's comments; fit new O rings and lubricate with silicon grease before assembly. Thats SHOULD stop them drying out again.

The unsupported is very true as we found in a bathroom fitted by a plumber (NOT s-i-l) abd we found the same problem of dripping joints.

Follow Zeb's advice and get new O rings and then lubricate them as described. Wrapping stuff around outside is unlikely to cure it as they will still dry out INSIDE the pipe and still leak which will build up in tape wrapped around it....

Dave
.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> My son in law is here at present and is an apprentice served plumber - he agrees the joints are drying out and would endorse Zebedee's comments; fit new O rings and lubricate with silicon grease before assembly. Thats SHOULD stop them drying out again.
> 
> The unsupported is very true as we found in a bathroom fitted by a plumber (NOT s-i-l) abd we found the same problem of dripping joints.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave and all and pass on my gratitude to son in law please.

That is what I will do then. Assuming I know what an O ring is or where to get one. I guess its O shaped. 

Its a shower over a bath Tuggers. Fairly recent one really.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

PTFE (plastic tape for engineers)


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> Thanks Dave and all and pass on my gratitude to son in law please.
> 
> That is what I will do then. Assuming I know what an O ring is or where to get one. I guess its O shaped.
> 
> *Its a shower over a bath Tuggers.* Fairly recent one really.


See? I told you it was a useless post. I'm on form today. Yippee.:hathat8:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just to show you how things have progressed - read and then worry....

my s-i-l trained as a plumber, completed the full apprenticeship course but decided it was not really for him.....

he then went to Uni and did "Sports Science" - he also played football part-time as a professional (lower leagues),

after that he did various jobs including CAD Hire etc and then joined the NHS....

he has gradually worked his up the Management route, gaining quals as he moved jobs, including a spell with the CQC....

he is now a VERY senior Manager for a Hospital group in Southern England and tells us the true story of what is happening in the NHS as regards finance - and it is NOT good news as the Government is giving with one hand while demanding mosst of it back with another - so the net gain is not great......

But an apprentice served plumber is now a Hospital Manager - that gives me cause for concern, but he seems very good at his job and is being head-hunted for even more advanced positions......

I would not trust him with an Elastoplast though as him and blood are not well matched.....

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If it's a shower over a bath then we had a similar problem which went unsolved for years.
What happens is that when we looked for leaks round the edges of the bath it all looked good, but then I was kneeling outside of the bath. However, when standing inside of the bath my weight was enough to allow the floor to flex ever so slightly to allow shower spray to leak passed a minute gap around the top edge of the bath. 
Solution was to half fill the bath with water and reseal the surround.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

So what you really mean barryd is that the BATH is leaking around the waste pipe, or is it. Do you get the same symptoms if you have a bath instead. Is it the tap changeover unit leaking underneath and the water is running down and around to the plug hole.Check that there is no wet around that area.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> So what you really mean barryd is that the BATH is leaking around the waste pipe, or is it. Do you get the same symptoms if you have a bath instead. Is it the tap changeover unit leaking underneath and the water is running down and around to the plug hole.Check that there is no wet around that area.
> 
> cabby


No I dont think it leaked when I last used the bath but its only ever leaked twice, both on return after a long trip. Ive not showered today as I like to lie around in my own dirt on a Sunday but ill test it again tomorrow.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Dave,

Your s-I-L is to be congratulated on his successful career path. I must say I reckon he has gained a real understanding of what life and work is about. He is probably a better manager than those whose career has been nhs from leaving education.

I worked in education for many years after a varied start in the real world. I was appalled at the number of career teachers who moved into the admin, budget and management side with the local authority. Not a clue about the real world, many of them. A complaint also increasingly levelled at M.P's.

Mean while back at the plumbing issue,, perhaps BarrieD should take his fittings to your s.i.l's A&E.

Davy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well based on the information you have given us, I would say that the bath contracted due to not being used, when you stepped in for the shower the bath settled down creating movement on the waste and pipes connected to it.thus causing a leak and the answer that Dave's s.i.l would be a good idea.However you do not say if this is an old fashioned cast iron bath or a modern plastic type bath.Or maybe you have a Zinc one in front of the fire.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its a modern bath Cabby. Dunno what its made of, plastic I presume.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Modern baths can be plastic or fibreglass, but most decent ones are steel these days, I think.

Does it creak a bit as you get in and out? Not steel.

Does it feel cold to the touch? Steel.

If you rap it with your knuckle, does it sound like a hollow thud? Not steel.

If it is the plastic type (I had one yonks ago and it was very easily scratched) there is bound to be some flex due to weight of water and occupant at bath time. At shower time, all the occupant's weight is at the tap/plug'ole end so again will flex there.

Baths are usually set as low as possible, so access to pipework can be a problem. Leak deffo needs sorting ASAP before you get rot in yer timbers. You don't want soggy timbers. Take the word of an old soak sailor on that.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you tuggers for such a realistic approach to this problem. Well look on the bright side He has not broken it.:grin2::grin2::grin2:>>...............YET.

cabby


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Have you cured the problem ? 


When I was a Gas Engineer ( a few years ago ) we used a product called LSX. Its a silicone based product and can be applied within a joint or outside. On plastic, brass, copper ( t o a point). Its best used where there is a thread, but its applied and cures when water touches it.


It was a fantastic small tube to aid many issues.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

robbosps said:


> Have you cured the problem ?
> 
> When I was a Gas Engineer ( a few years ago ) we used a product called LSX. Its a silicone based product and can be applied within a joint or outside. On plastic, brass, copper ( t o a point). Its best used where there is a thread, but its applied and cures when water touches it.
> 
> It was a fantastic small tube to aid many issues.


No I am ashamed to say ive not done anything yet but mainly because it isnt leaking any more.

Its clearly when its been out of action for a while which is odd. That stuff however is what I had in mind when I started the thread. So I take it you just smother it around the joints externally and thats it? Found it here. http://www.screwfix.com/p/fernox-ls-x-leak-sealer-50ml/23614

Even I could probably manage that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd suggest leaving the bath full of water, but that may be asking for trouble.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'd suggest leaving the bath full of water, but that may be asking for trouble.


Are you taking the Pish now?

WTF For?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought the consensus was that the weight in the bath after not having any was causing the leak on returning home, so leave it full, no leaks.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Full bath for masticing the edges, empty bath when removing the drainage pipes...but seeing as it's Barry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ah. Soz, thought you were having a laugh.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Me, laugh, nah never do that


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Belt and braces stuff.


Can you take the joint apart or just break the seal, allowing you a view on the thread, giving it a nice level around the circumference of the joint, and then re-tighten. 


What you are talking about is if the joints or pipes are drying out or cold, and then stretch once back in use. Sounds un-usual. 


Have you check the overflow ( if you have one) is sealed on tightly ?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

robbosps said:


> Belt and braces stuff.
> 
> Can you take the joint apart or just break the seal, allowing you a view on the thread, giving it a nice level around the circumference of the joint, and then re-tighten.
> 
> ...


Do you mean the overflow on the bath to stop it over flowing if you over fill the bath? No ive not checked there. I cant see how its that though as its not been filled. Just used the shower.

I think I know which joint it is but I could be wrong. Its just not doing it now anyway. I wonder if its the plug hole though and if its not used for a while the weight of me standing on it is exposing a joint when its dry but then its sealing up again, I dunno.

Anyway, I have ordered some of that stuff you recommended (Tried to get it in town yesterday but couldnt find it) so hopefully it will come before we go away and ill just apply it where I think its leaking and see what happens when we get back from the trip.


----------

